# Mau tempo: a culpa foi da “bomba meteorológica”



## Mário Barros (21 Jan 2013 às 19:41)

*Mau tempo: a culpa foi da “bomba meteorológica”*


> Ventos chegaram aos 140 quilómetros por hora e ondas atingiram quase 20 metros.
> 
> Se quer apontar o dedo a alguém pelos estragos do mau tempo de sábado, eis o culpado: uma “bomba meteorológica”, que causou rajadas de vento de mais de 100 quilómetros por hora em quase duas dezenas de estações meteorológicas.
> 
> ...



A culpa foi mais de um país que não tá habituado a nada sem ser sol...


----------



## Gnomo (21 Jan 2013 às 22:16)

Discordo totalmente com a noticia, o problema é não haver prevenção da nossa parte, é ficarmos à espera, e quando acontece estes tipos de coisas a culpa nunca é dos portugueses, mas sempre dos outros...

A culpar os outros somos nós bons!!!


----------



## Gnomo (21 Jan 2013 às 22:23)

Temos que ser mais espertos e criar kits! Rápidos e fáceis!! Temos de criar planos!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Jan 2013 às 22:50)

Gnomo disse:


> Temos que ser mais espertos e criar kits! Rápidos e fáceis!! Temos de criar planos!



Mais planos?? Planos não nos faltam, o problema é a falta da aplicação dos mesmos.... É a falta de cultura portuguesa para enfrentar a tempestade... É o deixa vir que depois logo se vê. Ser preventivo, prevenido e pró-activo por cá não existe... Alias, se calhar até faltam muitos planos, mas os pouco que existem não são aplicados.. 

Todos os PDM's deviam ter em conta o clima, mas nenhum tem... Cascais está agora a adaptar isso, mas é 1 em tantos...


----------



## Chingula (22 Jan 2013 às 01:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo: a culpa foi da “bomba meteorológica”*
> 
> 
> A culpa foi mais de um país que não tá habituado a nada sem ser sol...



Outra ciclogénese importante e mais grave (em termos de vítimas e prejuizos) foi o chamado ciclone de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941...embora não existissem os meios actuais de observação e detecção, estima-se que o campo da pressão, em todo o território do continente, foi mais baixo e o vento mais intenso...ou seja um ciclogénese explosiva mais intensa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2013 às 23:38)

> Tempestade do último fim de semana, sentida também em Portugal, foi batizada por uma rádio alemã com o nome de Gong.
> Nome técnico do que aconteceu é ou ciclogénese explosiva.



[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/EgM6aSw6DnL0gTda718Z"]Tempestade Gong - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jan 2013 às 00:22)

*Clima com humor explosivo*


> O clima é como os seres humanos: tem feitio. E, no sábado passado, esteve de especial «mau humor», como explica o meteorologista Nuno Moreira: depois da tempestade explosiva (ou, como dizem os especialistas, da ‘ciclogénese explosiva’), a ira passou e tudo voltou ao normal.
> 
> A pressão atmosférica, que esteve especialmente baixa naquele dia, causou ventos bastante mais fortes do que o habitual, originando um fenómeno que os meteorologistas classificam como «pouco frequente». No Cabo Carvoeiro, as rajadas atingiram os 140 km/hora.
> 
> ...



Acho que a culpa é do fenómeno meteorológico, não do clima. Mas isto sou eu que sou intriguista.


----------



## squidward (28 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo: a culpa foi da “bomba meteorológica”*
> 
> 
> A culpa foi mais de um país que não tá habituado a nada sem ser sol...



Ainda vamos a ver e a culpa é do suspeito do costume...o AA


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2013 às 13:11)

squidward disse:


> Ainda vamos a ver e a culpa é do suspeito do costume...o AA



Pelo que parece o AA aqui nas nossas imediações consegue ser um bom "motor" quando bomba ar quente dos trópicos para as regiões mais a Norte favorecendo o fortalecimento das depressões polares. Se calhar até é ele mesmo o culpado...esse sacana


----------

